# New Kindle cannot open back



## bobzam (Dec 22, 2009)

I just got my new Kindle about 2 weeks ago.

I am stumped on how to open the back. I put it face down and cannot slide the back cover off. I have power off.

I have read several posting on various places and this method seems to fit my model.

Just wanted to put in an 8 gig SD card. 

Admittedly I am an old guy with not much grip and don't want to damage it.

Please clue me in.

Bob


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Only the original Kindle accepts a memory card.  The Kindle 2 back does not open.  It does not accept a memory card and must be sent in to have the battery replaced.


BTW, Welcome!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you have an original Kindle or the Kindle 2 which was released in February, 2009? If the latter, you cannot put an SD card in that one and I don't think you can open the back, either. On the original K1, you could open the back, insert an SD card, and replace the battery.

L


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Dont open the back, you will break it.  No SD slot and no replacable battery.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

The batteries on the Kindle2 should last quite a while, so no reason to open the back.  Lots of storage built-in on the K2, so it will hold a large amount of books.  My husband has the K2 and hasn't filled it up yet.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to KB.  This is the place to get all of your answers to Kindle questions.
deb


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

I finally got my K2 back-off...had to use a screwdriver  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
j/k


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, trying to put in a memory card is going to be a big disappointment on the K2....

However, it is not that difficult to open, and the battery can be replaced without sending it back to Amazon.

http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Kindle-2/624/1


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I wouldn't want to try ....   I'd rather send it in really. Of course I am a scardy cat... *meows*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it was out of warranty I'd probably be willing to try it. . . . .but not until then.


----------

